# The TNSC Community



## jmac32here (Jul 26, 2010)

Greetings.  Name is Drako Tags.
I am the founder of a newer community site, better known as The TNSC Community.
TNSC is The New Site of Creativity, and is a a full fledged community focused on the celebration of creativity and freedom of expression.

TNSC offers Art Contests, Galleries, Forums, Chat, and online Radio.
Users are more than welcome to post their artwork, images, stories and poetry in the Galleries.
We heavily encourage user posts in the forums, and active chatter in the chat rooms.
Users can even submit music and shows to air on TNSC Radio.

Role Playing is allowed and encouraged as well, including the more naughty RP's.
That being said, parts of the TNSC Site are designed only for Adult User Access, and requires users to login to access the Adult Content.  
(All that NSFW stuff.  We did separate our galleries so Work Safe is separate from NSFW.)

If you think you wanna check out The TNSC Community, open up a browser window and point it to:
http://tnsc.ontheweb.nu


----------

